# Pet Insurance renwal - Animal Friends???



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

The insurance for our dog is due for renewal next month and it has gone up quite a bit, including the excess - £100 + 20% - as she is now over 6 years old. I have been thinking of using Animal Friends but having read their reviews, not sure about them now. has anyone had any experience of this company?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Does she have any pre existing conditions? If so a new insurance company will exclude them, leaving her uninsured.

If not, take a look at Asda. They took on my old lurcher when she was nine and were brilliant at paying out for all the ailments she succumbed to at the end of her life.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are with Tesco

He's only insured for £4000 for each illness for a period of a year

But they have paid out no quibble the times we have claimed

We can and have made up the difference when we needed too, only once the bill was £5,500 , but he should have most certainly died it was a miracle he didn't 

I really believe insurance has pushed up the price of all vet bills and that is so sad for those who struggle to pay them

Maybe you can limit the monthly payments by limiting the amount of the annual payout, it could be worth talking to your existing insurers, that way all existing conditions can be covered

Aldra


----------

